# Under The Dome OAD 9/2



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I believe that some of the writers of this show also worked on Lost. Whenever I hear someone say "the dome wants this" or "the dome protects us" I can't help but think that if I substitute "dome" with "island" I get a show that wants to be another Lost. Sooner or later I expected to see a black smoke monster. Well, it came to pass. Except that it's a white smoke monster. 
Next, someone will be pressing a button every hour.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I really had my hopes up for a Sharknado this week. 

I have to give the writers some tiny bit of credit, though. I fully expected the redhead to be back on her feet and ready for adventure by the end of the episode "day."


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

So, not at all surprised mom is dead.

Rather sick of hearing how the dome has feelings and gets angry. 
This would be so much better if it was a finite mini-series with only two more episodes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That was just a great big ball of suck.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm really having trouble sticking with this. I want to see how this season ends, and then the SP will go *poof*. As many have said, this would have been much better as a closed-end mini-series.

A few of this week's stupids...

* If Max wanted to kill Julia, why didn't she? Standing 3 feet away, she shoots Julia on her (Julia's) right side, guaranteeing to miss the heart. Why not pop one more into her head, or anywhere that might fatally wound her? It didn't make any sense.

* The leaps of logic that the four kids are making are just ridiculous. They see four "pink stars" that don't make sense, well that means the dome wants them to go touch the outer dome. And when they do, the dome will tell them what to do next. And the rainbow colored cocoon means Barbie is the monarch. And Julia is good because she sees things, but Dodee is bad because it shocked her. And Angie and Junior are meant to be together because the wind stopped.

* That tornado like cloud was the freakiest weather funnel I have *ever* seen. Like something from a Roland Emmerich movie. Yet people are simply going, "well heck, looks like a storm is a-coming". Seriously? A Wizard of Oz tornado is in the sky, INSIDE the dome, and everyone is just walking around?

* It's taken this long for hoodlums to start siphoning gas? And of course the electric cars can still go. How convenient that Julia has one.

* How long can that propane last?!?

Please be almost over...


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder what cord Barbie used to make his mobile phone's alarm disconnect the power to the plant? Thank god he is part time electrician when he isn't busy doing major surgery with a pen and some tubing. I think MacGyver Barbie will be just fine out on his own in the wild.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

BradJW said:


> So, not at all surprised mom is dead.
> 
> Rather sick of hearing how the dome has feelings and gets angry.
> This would be so much better if it was a finite mini-series with only two more episodes.


Red is Dead?! I must be repressing details in order to live through each episode, but I thought her heart stopped and then started again as the "storm" settled down.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

He means that Maxine's Mom is dead. The boat "accident" caused her to drown.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

nickels said:


> He means that Maxine's Mom is dead. The boat "accident" caused her to drown.


Ahh ... yes, of course!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I hated Max so I don't care that she's dead. But I do like Barbie so am currently disliking Big Jim. 

So what's the connection with the outside world and Barbie...?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I hated Max so I don't care that she's dead. But I do like Barbie so am currently disliking Big Jim.
> 
> So what's the connection with the outside world and Barbie...?


Don't get me started. We have a dome. A dome that they tried to blow up because the Chinese are pissed off or something but the only thing seeping through on the radio is a manhunt for one guy?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

This is dinky town of 2000. Julia lives in town. The hospital is in town. Cop lady gets radio guy to drive her to Julia's house from someplace in town. She could have been there, seen that they and her car were gone, and then found them at the the hospital long before Barbie left the place.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, so these kids now think they're supposed to be murderers


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

astrohip said:


> I'm really having trouble sticking with this. I want to see how this season ends, and then the SP will go *poof*. As many have said, this would have been much better as a closed-end mini-series.
> 
> A few of this week's stupids...
> 
> ...


Some of your leaps of "logic" are as far fetched as the writing on this show.
The chrysalis (no idea where you get "rainbow" from) means Barbie is the monarch. I'm pretty sure that Joe was basing his opinion on Barbie being the monarch, on how Barbie was the one helping and saving everyone and not on the fact that there is a bug in the mini dome.

I wouldn't assume that the cop car was among the first cars to have its gas siphoned. I would assume that it would be one of the last vehicles someone would risk siphoning gas from. The only thing wrong with the whole scene is that the siphoner not only left the tubing so that lady cop could find it later to show us that it had been siphoned, but that the siphoner took the time to tuck the tubing behind the lid and close it rather than just yanking it out to use again.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Suddenly the world outside the Dome is green and pleasant again. So much for MOAB.

What will happen to the fight club now that Maxine is dead?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

How is the town on the other side of the dome now back? I thought it was destroyed by the bomb.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

nickels said:


> I wonder what cord Barbie used to make his mobile phone's alarm disconnect the power to the plant? Thank god he is part time electrician when he isn't busy doing major surgery with a pen and some tubing. I think MacGyver Barbie will be just fine out on his own in the wild.


Building a nuclear reactor out of cow manure and propane?

I hope that Linda's actions are part of some long term plan because otherwise, she's the stupidest cop I've seen since the Police Academy movies.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Under the dome pulled a 2.6 rating last night. That's pretty good for a summer show.. Is this supposed to be only a mini-series or ? I kind of hope it ends as a mini-series.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

The show is a big pile of suck, but I love the guy who plays Big Jim. When he's standing there bleeding the expressions on his face are priceless. However, they really do need to kill him. Then I can quit watching.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> The show is a big pile of suck, but I love the guy who plays Big Jim. When he's standing there bleeding the expressions on his face are priceless. However, they really do need to kill him. Then I can quit watching.


He's great on Breaking Bad.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rich said:


> Suddenly the world outside the Dome is green and pleasant again. So much for MOAB.
> 
> What will happen to the fight club now that Maxine is dead?


I thought that only hit on one side of the dome? The other areas outside the dome have been fine everytime they showed it. It wasn't a nuclear explosion, it was a conventional weapon. Which means it can only be so big. Certainly not large enough to destroy everything around the circumference of the dome.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I am rooting for the Dome.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm only sticking around until the end of the season. It's beyond stupid, and for me, that says a lot, since I give a LOT of stupid writing a wide birth if it entertains me. This show is no longer doing so. 

But the ratings are still pretty high, so I fully expect Beyond the Dome 2 (The Baby Dome is Born) next summer. I won't watch.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I thought that only hit on one side of the dome? The other areas outside the dome have been fine everytime they showed it. It wasn't a nuclear explosion, it was a conventional weapon. Which means it can only be so big. Certainly not large enough to destroy everything around the circumference of the dome.


To my knowledge, this is the first time they have been back to the big Dome since MOAB hit. Maybe this area was untouched, but the side that was hit was completely devastated for miles.

I'm still confused about why the outside world is totally ignoring the people inside, especially when at least one side of the Dome is still accessible.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rich said:


> To my knowledge, this is the first time they have been back to the big Dome since MOAB hit. Maybe this area was untouched, but the side that was hit was completely devastated for miles.
> 
> I'm still confused about why the outside world is totally ignoring the people inside, especially when at least one side of the Dome is still accessible.


No, it isn't. At least the second time that we've seen normal area outside the dome since they tried to blow it up.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

rich said:


> I'm still confused about why the outside world is totally ignoring the people inside, especially when at least one side of the Dome is still accessible.


I may be giving the writers too much credit, but try this one on for size:

We know that the Dome can make people within it think that they are seeing things on the outside that aren't actually there (e.g. the four kids seeing Big Jim in this episode, the woman in labor seeing her sailor husband, etc). So who is to say that ANYTHING they see looking outward is an accurate reflection of what's really out there. Maybe, when looking outward, they just see what the Dome wants them to see -which is that the world has been unusually disinterested. Maybe there really ARE very active efforts to pierce the Dome, more than just the MOAB, and the water-spray test, and the few other things we've seen. Maybe the world outside the Dome really IS acting the way that we as viewers would expect it would, but the Dome itself is preventing its captives from actually seeing any of that. They are just being shown what the Dome wants them to see. That could also explain the rebel-girl's estranged father showing up. Someone had asked how he would know that she was trapped within, and why he was there, and how random and ill-written that seemed. Maybe he (and everyone else around him, on "visitor day,") was really just a projection.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe the MOAB was also a Dome induced visual.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

danterner said:


> I may be giving the writers too much credit, but try this one on for size:
> 
> We know that the Dome can make people within it think that they are seeing things on the outside that aren't actually there (e.g. the four kids seeing Big Jim in this episode, the woman in labor seeing her sailor husband, etc). So who is to say that ANYTHING they see looking outward is an accurate reflection of what's really out there. Maybe, when looking outward, they just see what the Dome wants them to see -which is that the world has been unusually disinterested. Maybe there really ARE very active efforts to pierce the Dome, more than just the MOAB, and the water-spray test, and the few other things we've seen. Maybe the world outside the Dome really IS acting the way that we as viewers would expect it would, but the Dome itself is preventing its captives from actually seeing any of that. They are just being shown what the Dome wants them to see. That could also explain the rebel-girl's estranged father showing up. Someone had asked how he would know that she was trapped within, and why he was there, and how random and ill-written that seemed. Maybe he (and everyone else around him, on "visitor day,") was really just a projection.


That's a cool idea, I don't think these writers would think of that.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

danterner said:


> I may be giving the writers too much credit, but try this one on for size:
> 
> We know that the Dome can make people within it think that they are seeing things on the outside that aren't actually there (e.g. the four kids seeing Big Jim in this episode, the woman in labor seeing her sailor husband, etc). So who is to say that ANYTHING they see looking outward is an accurate reflection of what's really out there. Maybe, when looking outward, they just see what the Dome wants them to see -which is that the world has been unusually disinterested. Maybe there really ARE very active efforts to pierce the Dome, more than just the MOAB, and the water-spray test, and the few other things we've seen. Maybe the world outside the Dome really IS acting the way that we as viewers would expect it would, but the Dome itself is preventing its captives from actually seeing any of that. They are just being shown what the Dome wants them to see. That could also explain the rebel-girl's estranged father showing up. Someone had asked how he would know that she was trapped within, and why he was there, and how random and ill-written that seemed. Maybe he (and everyone else around him, on "visitor day,") was really just a projection.


You're giving the writers too much credit.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

This episode should have been titled "ThunderDome".


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

danterner said:


> ... Maybe there really ARE very active efforts to pierce the Dome, more than just the MOAB, and the *water-spray test*, and the few other things we've seen....


It might be that they were spraying acid on the dome (directly at the people on the inside). Or not. I seem to recall one of the teens putting their hand where the spray was and liquid (water?) had permeated the dome to wet his hand.

If only the Army had some sort of method of communicating with the people inside the Dome. Like if there were some sort of signage which could transmit words in some other form other than auditory ... like symbols which could be strung together and assigned some sensible meaning ... but that's too ridiculous. 

So, since several people die at the hands of others in each episode, how many murderers now reside in Chester's Mill at this point?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

getreal said:


> So, since several people die at the hands of others in each episode, how many murderers now reside in Chester's Mill at this point?


Big Jim
Junior
Barbie

I think that the rest are dead. I am probably missing one or two though.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I am about four episodes behind on this and every week I read the thread and lose a little more of the desire to actually watch them.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

getreal said:


> If only the Army had some sort of method of communicating with the people inside the Dome. Like if there were some sort of signage which could transmit words in some other form other than auditory ... like symbols which could be strung together and assigned some sensible meaning ... but that's too ridiculous.


the only thing ridiculous about it is that in order to use such a system, the Army guys would first have to somehow teach the people inside what each of the symbols mean, which brings them right back to square one with no way to communicate.



> So, since several people die at the hands of others in each episode, how many murderers now reside in Chester's Mill at this point?


I was wondering what all the policing is accomplishing because with all of the looting and extra criminal activity, they don't seem to ever apprehend anyone, much less take them into custody.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

scandia101 said:


> I was wondering what all the policing is accomplishing because with all of the looting and extra criminal activity, they don't seem to ever apprehend anyone, much less take them into custody.


you'd think they'd be able to track & catch at least one criminal, considering they're already inside a dome...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> you'd think they'd be able to track & catch at least one criminal, considering they're already inside a dome...


Which reminds me, Big Jim stated in his radio broadcast that a warrant had been issued for Barbie's arrest.

How exactly do they do that with out a judge in town?

It has occurred to me though that they will probably have to enact martial law soon.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JYoung said:


> Which reminds me, Big Jim stated in his radio broadcast that a warrant had been issued for Barbie's arrest.


I strained an eye muscle when he said that. My eyes rolled so far so quickly that I hurt myself.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

JYoung said:


> Which reminds me, Big Jim stated in his radio broadcast that a warrant had been issued for Barbie's arrest.
> 
> How exactly do they do that with out a judge in town?
> 
> It has occurred to me though that they will probably have to enact martial law soon.


He also said they would be seeking the death penalty, which means he's added "prosecutor" to the usual "judge, jury, and executioner"


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

scandia101 said:


> the only thing ridiculous about it is that in order to use such a system, the Army guys would first have to somehow teach the people inside what each of the symbols mean, which brings them right back to square one with no way to communicate.


I _think_ that getreal was alluding to the fact that the Army could communicate with a paper and pen, if anyone were clever enough to think of that.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

danterner said:


> I may be giving the writers too much credit, but try this one on for size:
> 
> We know that the Dome can make people within it think that they are seeing things on the outside that aren't actually there (e.g. the four kids seeing Big Jim in this episode, the woman in labor seeing her sailor husband, etc). So who is to say that ANYTHING they see looking outward is an accurate reflection of what's really out there. Maybe, when looking outward, they just see what the Dome wants them to see -which is that the world has been unusually disinterested. Maybe there really ARE very active efforts to pierce the Dome, more than just the MOAB, and the water-spray test, and the few other things we've seen. Maybe the world outside the Dome really IS acting the way that we as viewers would expect it would, but the Dome itself is preventing its captives from actually seeing any of that. They are just being shown what the Dome wants them to see. That could also explain the rebel-girl's estranged father showing up. Someone had asked how he would know that she was trapped within, and why he was there, and how random and ill-written that seemed. Maybe he (and everyone else around him, on "visitor day,") was really just a projection.


To take that a step further, maybe there is no life outside the dome and everything the Domers see and hear is an illusion created by the all-powerful dome. Maybe the people in the dome are the only humans left on Earth, and they were selected because they are the best and brightest...Oh, never mind.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> To take that a step further, maybe there is no life outside the dome and everything the Domers see and hear is an illusion created by the all-powerful dome. Maybe the people in the dome are the only humans left on Earth, and they were selected because they are the best and brightest...Oh, never mind.


Or maybe there is no life INSIDE the Dome and everything WE see and hear is an illusion created by brain-damaged idiots?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or maybe there is no life INSIDE the Dome and everything WE see and hear is an illusion created by brain-damaged idiots?


they've already demonstrated there's no intelligence...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

JYoung said:


> It has occurred to me though that they will probably have to enact martial law soon.


I can see the show going that way, but the doe eyed Sheriff doesn't have the chops to lead her practically useless deputies into controlling the town. If Big Jim leads it will just be another posse and things will get out of hand, people will die. Add in the fact they're running out of gas and the propane so cars will eventually stop working (unless they find a stash of Photovoltaic solar panels). I can see this show becoming similar to NBC's Revolution but within a tiny area.

Honestly I think the idea of law & order continuing inside the dome is near impossible.. Food and water should be becoming more and more scarce everyday

Unless somehow the Dome (when happy) will provide rainfall for the trapped residents and livestock (if any exists) so they can grow crops and have a clean water supply. It wouldn't shock me at this point if somehow they could generate electricity from the dome too keep the Prius ads running.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

My suggestion to the writers for season 2, the whole season should start from dome day, however be from the perspective of the outside world.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

So Barbie was sucking the air out of Reds chest.... He must have went to one crazy Combat Skills Training before going to Iraq. I especially liked how after he sucked the air out, he turned his head and blew away from pen, so it wouldn't go back into her chest. Lol


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jdfs said:


> My suggestion to the writers for season 2, the whole season should start from dome day, however be from the perspective of the outside world.


I like the idea. Not sure they can pull it off.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

RGM1138 said:


> I _think_ that getreal was alluding to the fact that the Army could communicate with a paper and pen, if anyone were clever enough to think of that.



and what do you suppose I was alluding to?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> I like the idea. Not sure they can pull it off.


They can't pull off what they're attempting now, so what's the difference?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I can see the show going that way, but the doe eyed Sheriff doesn't have the chops to lead her practically useless deputies into controlling the town. If Big Jim leads it will just be another posse and things will get out of hand, people will die. Add in the fact they're running out of gas and the propane so cars will eventually stop working (unless they find a stash of Photovoltaic solar panels). I can see this show becoming similar to NBC's Revolution but within a tiny area.


Hence, the need for Barbie to challenge Big Jim.
Of course it was really stupid of Barbie to tell Big Jim what he was going to do.....



robojerk said:


> Honestly I think the idea of law & order continuing inside the dome is near impossible.. Food and water should be becoming more and more scarce everyday
> 
> Unless somehow the Dome (when happy) will provide rainfall for the trapped residents and livestock (if any exists) so they can grow crops and have a clean water supply. It wouldn't shock me at this point if somehow they could generate electricity from the dome too keep the Prius ads running.


Well, they have stated that the local farms are producing food (crops and animals) and they did have the big brewhaha over the well.
And they seem to be well stocked with propane for now.

But they will be running out of other items (medicine has been touched on), municipal services are breaking down, and they have an incomplete justice system so yes, I would think that martial law would be required soon.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

nyc13 said:


> He also said they would be seeking the death penalty, which means he's added "prosecutor" to the usual "judge, jury, and executioner"


Not to mention Maine abolished the death penalty in 1887.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

getbak said:


> Not to mention Maine abolished the death penalty in 1887.


They aren't in Maine.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> They aren't in Maine.


That's why he didn't mention it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"We're not in Maine, so I'm going to push for the death penalty."

See how easy it would have been to fix that plot hole?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

"We're in New Hampshire. You can tell by all the Live Oaks with Spanish Moss hanging from the branches."


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

scandia101 said:


> and what do you suppose I was alluding to?


I have no idea.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> They aren't in Maine.


They aren't?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> They aren't?


For some reason I thought this was set in NH. Guess not.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> For some reason I thought this was set in NH. Guess not.


They've never actually said. I think the book was in Maine, so it is assumed.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> and what do you suppose I was alluding to?


Lip reading?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

So what you're saying is that we only have 2 more episodes this season?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> They've never actually said. I think the book was in Maine, so it is assumed.


Publicity before the show started said it was Pennsylvania.

The boat Big Jim used had a North Carolina registration.



jdfs said:


> My suggestion to the writers for season 2, the whole season should start from dome day, however be from the perspective of the outside world.


Sure, but only if they show life gradually becoming more and more Utopian, culminating in the final episode with the realization that everyone who was holding humanity back from achieving its full potential was trapped under the dome.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

trainman said:


> The boat Big Jim used had a North Carolina registration.


That makes sense the lake is actually the intracoastal waterway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> Publicity before the show started said it was Pennsylvania.
> 
> The boat Big Jim used had a North Carolina registration.


So the lake must be on the border between North Carolina and Pennsylvania...


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So the lake must be on the border between North Carolina and Pennsylvania...


Help, I'm under water.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, it's pretty much all been said. Like many of you, I'm about 101% sure that I'm out for S02. I really don't care what happens to ANYBODY in this story, probably mostly because the writing is so bad and the characters don't interest me in the least. But I'll hang for the rest of this season.

I can't even imagine where this story could go and also agree that it should have just been a mini-series. 

Not liking Big Jim one iota, so I do hope that we get to see him offed before this season ends. Looks like he really put it to Barbie, however, so it's hard to see how he can get out of that mess.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Not liking Big Jim one iota, so I do hope that we get to see him offed before this season ends. Looks like he really put it to Barbie, however, so it's hard to see how he can get out of that mess.


Having never owned a gun, is it true a gun leaves a residue on a person's hands when firing the gun? If so, you take both Barbie and Big Jim in to be tested.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

brianric said:


> Help, I'm under water.


Me, too. Glub. Glub.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

brianric said:


> Having never owned a gun, is it true a gun leaves a residue on a person's hands when firing the gun? If so, you take both Barbie and Big Jim in to be tested.


Take them in where?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

danterner said:


> Take them in where?


Hospital?


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Adding to my prediction a couple eps ago that the dead will rise I will be the first I've heard to suggest a portal providing passage in and out of the dome will be discovered.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

This show is so bad it's making me reconsider reading the book that I bought months and months ago because everyone said it was so good.

I can't stop watching though. I need to find out what idiotic thing they are going to do next week.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

brianric said:


> Having never owned a gun, is it true a gun leaves a residue on a person's hands when firing the gun? If so, you take both Barbie and Big Jim in to be tested.


My extensive experience as a watcher of many criminal investigation shows tells me this is true.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

My theory:
The dome was actually a gigantic meteorite which crushed the entire town instantaneously. What we are seeing is everybody in Purgatory. 

Yeah, I was a fan of LOST too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

getreal said:


> My theory:
> The dome was actually a gigantic meteorite which crushed the entire town instantaneously. What we are seeing is everybody in Purgatory.
> 
> Yeah, I was a fan of LOST too.


You poor man.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

laria said:


> This show is so bad it's making me reconsider reading the book that I bought months and months ago because everyone said it was so good.
> 
> I can't stop watching though. I need to find out what idiotic thing they are going to do next week.


I thought the concept of Under the Dome was interesting. I watched the first three or four episodes and was more underwhelmed with each one. Then I found out it wasn't a mini-series and quit the show. I picked up the book instead. Finished it last night. It was leaps and bounds better than the show. I really enjoyed it. As with most of King's works, the ending left a bit to be desired, but the journey to get there was interesting enough.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Gene S said:


> So Barbie was sucking the air out of Reds chest.... He must have went to one crazy Combat Skills Training before going to Iraq. I especially liked how after he sucked the air out, he turned his head and blew away from pen, so it wouldn't go back into her chest. Lol


Maybe he was actually supposed to be sucking out liquid, but their budget for SFX was blown on the Cool Hwip clouds and they couldn't add the gross liquid being spat out.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

nickels said:


> I wonder what cord Barbie used to make his mobile phone's alarm disconnect the power to the plant? Thank god he is part time electrician when he isn't busy doing major surgery with a pen and some tubing. I think MacGyver Barbie will be just fine out on his own in the wild.


Worse yet, if you look closely, the wire disconnected as he connected it! Then, next scene, they are tightly wrapped around the generator connectors

Maybe the dome fixed the wiring


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> the only thing ridiculous about it is that in order to use such a system, the Army guys would first have to somehow teach the people inside what each of the symbols mean, which brings them right back to square one with no way to communicate.


Or, wait...wait for it....Maybe they can use ENGLISH LETTERS, string them together to make WORDS, and then......ummmm..Sentences!!!!!

My question is where did the outside world come from? Didn't the bomb the crap out of the dome and the outside was completely burned?

Now, it looks just like normal outside and even better, when the kids touched the dome, they panned outside and there is still a neighborhood out there. Noone outside is curious to see inside? Noone outside tries to communicate with people a few feet away on their street?

This is the most bizarre part. In the book, people communicated all over the place, heck, even the phones worked (When the army wanted them too).
'


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

laria said:


> This show is so bad it's making me reconsider reading the book that I bought months and months ago because everyone said it was so good.
> 
> I can't stop watching though. I need to find out what idiotic thing they are going to do next week.


The book is totally different and is VERY GOOD! I really cannot believe Stephen King allowed this drivvel to be made out of it. OH BTW, I hated the ending in the book. I'm watching to see if the show can surpass the bad ending of the book!!!!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

brianric said:


> Having never owned a gun, is it true a gun leaves a residue on a person's hands when firing the gun? If so, you take both Barbie and Big Jim in to be tested.


Oh, totally! But it doesn't look like that's what will happen. This police 'force' seems to be particularly ineffective.

I have never owned a gun either, but I watch a lot of true crime so it does seem that there w/b GSR on the shooter's hand. I don't know how long it lasts, though.

But that was my thought, too, re: testing the hands of both of them. There was no evidence that Barbie shot anybody (since he didn't), but there would have been extensive evidence that Jim Bob DID. Next thing we saw was Barbie being arrested and, IIRC, Jim over at the radio station spouting off with this case against Barbie.

It will be (mildly) interesting how that whole storyline plays out.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

sharkster said:


> Oh, totally! But it doesn't look like that's what will happen. This police 'force' seems to be particularly ineffective.
> 
> I have never owned a gun either, but I watch a lot of true crime so it does seem that there w/b GSR on the shooter's hand. I don't know how long it lasts, though.
> 
> But that was my thought, too, re: testing the hands of both of them. There was no evidence that Barbie shot anybody (since he didn't), but there would have been extensive evidence that Jim Bob DID. Next thing we saw was Barbie being arrested and, IIRC, Jim over at the radio station spouting off with this case against Barbie.


I'm no expert, but I expect that a lab is required for the test, or, if not, the writers' explanation would be that whoever has the expertise to perform such a test was caught outside the dome.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

philhu said:


> I'm watching to see if the show can surpass the bad ending of the book!!!!


All evidence says, "No."

[Note: I seem to be in the minority in that I actually liked the ending of the book, liked it quite a lot in fact. That said, last night's episode was so appallingly stupid that there are only two reasons I'm not quitting now: My wife still likes it for some reason (she also made me watch The Following for longer than I otherwise would have, although even she gave up after the episode where all the additional mob of followers started streaming out of the mansion-like house), and I would like to see how the writers will explain the dome--but only if they do so this year. Oh, and I did like the last few minutes; those at least were interesting.]


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

philhu said:


> The book is totally different and is VERY GOOD! I really cannot believe Stephen King allowed this drivvel to be made out of it. OH BTW, I hated the ending in the book. I'm watching to see if the show can surpass the bad ending of the book!!!!


This isn't a book forum. If you want to talk about a book then go to a book forum.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

awsnyde said:


> I'm no expert, but I expect that a lab is required for the test, or, if not, the writers' explanation would be that whoever has the expertise to perform such a test was caught outside the dome.


On CSI and derivatives, they always do the test either out in the field or while interrogating the person. It's just some chemical that they spray on a cotton pad and then dab at the person's hands and it changes color if there's gunpowder residue.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

laria said:


> On CSI and derivatives, they always do the test either out in the field or while interrogating the person. It's just some chemical that they spray on a cotton pad and then dab at the person's hands and it changes color if there's gunpowder residue.


Never watched CSI, but that makes sense too.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

brianric said:


> Having never owned a gun, is it true a gun leaves a residue on a person's hands when firing the gun? If so, you take both Barbie and Big Jim in to be tested.


Take them where?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

philhu said:


> Or, wait...wait for it....Maybe they can use ENGLISH LETTERS, string them together to make WORDS, and then......ummmm..Sentences!!!!!
> 
> '


English? This show takes place in 'merca not England. They'd have just as much luck using the Vietnamese alphabet.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> Take them where?


Hospital?


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

This ain't no Shawshank Redemption that's for sure. These stupid but popular shows seem to be a recent trend. Revolution, The Following etc..

I don't mind it, at least it's sci fi and I don't need to read another S.K. 1000+ page book. Had my fill of his overwriting with 11-22-63.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll stick out the season but I'm not giving this a chance if it's around for a second season.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It was already renewed for a second season.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

"Under the Dumb" didn't work; maybe we should try "Under the Done" to see if that could get it canceled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> "Under the Dumb" didn't work; maybe we should try "Under the Done" to see if that could get it canceled.


Nah, it would take people not watching it. And since Americans are too dang stupid to know how dang stupid this show is and GET OFF MY LAWN YOU DANG KIDS!, it will probably run for decades.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

wprager said:


> "Under the Dumb" didn't work; maybe we should try "Under the Done" to see if that could get it canceled.


you forgot the comma: "under, the dumb"


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The worst part about this show being renewed for another season is that it will prevent Dean Norris from being in something that's actually good.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

brianric said:


> Having never owned a gun, is it true a gun leaves a residue on a person's hands when firing the gun? If so, you take both Barbie and Big Jim in to be tested.


Yes, gunpowder residue from when the firing pin strikes.

As for "testing", back in the olden days they would use paraffin wax.

* a test in which a paraffin cast of the hand of a person suspected of firing a gun is subjected to chemical analysis to determine the presence of powder particles*

So yes, with the tools in the hospital they would be able to to get preliminary result.

The thing is, both of them have fired weapons recently, they would both come up positive.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

When red wakes up she's going to blow up Big Jim's story about Max being an innocent reputable businesswoman.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

More than you'll ever want to know about gunshot residue:

http://www.fbi.gov/stats-services/p...y_2011/The Current Status of GSR Examinations


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

gweempose said:


> The worst part about this show being renewed for another season is that it will prevent Dean Norris from being in something that's actually good.


Well, he should at least have enough downtime to be in a movie.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> When red wakes up she's going to blow up Big Jim's story about Max being an innocent reputable businesswoman.


But Linda should already know this, between Duke's confession letter and the tape of Max paying him off.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nah, it would take people not watching it. And since Americans are too dang stupid to know how dang stupid this show is and GET OFF MY LAWN YOU DANG KIDS!, it will probably run for decades.


Or three weeks of dome time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Of course, that should have been "DANG STUPID KIDS."

Senior moment, I guess. First of many, no doubt.

Unless I've already had others...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

JYoung said:


> But Linda should already know this, between Duke's confession letter and the tape of Max paying him off.


I think he may have meant Jim's story about how Barbie shot red.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Of course, that should have been "DANG STUPID KIDS."
> 
> Senior moment, I guess. First of many, no doubt.
> 
> Unless I've already had others...


We're just too polite to tell you.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I will give the show credit for Barbie actually having had a plan for a turnabout on Maxine. Because while on any other show you'd know that Barbie and Big Jim walking in like that would be part of the plan (and on Burn Notice there would be two layers of backup plan and two things that went horribly wrong), on this show, you could well believe Barbie's plan was "we'll go where she is and then do something". So for once someone thought about something. If only that trend lasted...

I will also give them credit for the fact that Barbie was no more hesitant to punch Linda than he would have been to punch Duke or any male sheriff.

Finally, I'll give them credit for not playing up some ridiculous reason for Maxine's mother to have somehow survived. Or for Maxine, for that matter.

But I really have to strain to find things to give them credit for, don't I? Because everything else was pretty absurd. The blatant product placement this time was actually one of the best bits of drama in the show.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Hunter Green said:


> Finally, I'll give them credit for not playing up some ridiculous reason for Maxine's mother to have somehow survived. Or for Maxine, for that matter.


I would not bet against a "resurrection day" in some future episode.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I hated Max so I don't care that she's dead. But I do like Barbie so am currently disliking Big Jim.
> 
> So what's the connection with the outside world and Barbie...?


You need to read the book, the writers of the show are obviously going to use the same connection.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

wprager said:


> I think he may have meant Jim's story about how Barbie shot red.


But Linda jumping to the assumption that Barbie shot Julia makes no sense either.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JYoung said:


> But Linda jumping to the assumption that Barbie shot Julia makes no sense either.


Ya, bad police work there.

She's playing the sap when it comes to big Jim.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Langree said:


> Ya, bad police work there.
> 
> She's playing the sap when it comes to big Jim.


All cause Big Jim buttered her up for all of 45 seconds a couple of episodes ago. That is what these writers call character development.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I just started reading the book since the main plot is very interesting to me, not the bad dialog and nonsensical side stories IE the fight club. No spoilers and not going to go into a big discussion on it, but after only 50 pages it is clear the book and TV show have nothing in common except for the title and some character names.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

What's the title of the book, again? Is it "Under the Dome", too?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nickels said:


> I just started reading the book since the main plot is very interesting to me, not the bad dialog and nonsensical side stories IE the fight club. No spoilers and not going to go into a big discussion on it, but after only 50 pages it is clear the book and TV show have nothing in common except for the title and some character names.


I vaguely recall the book & TV show also both have in common a mysterious dome that encompasses a small town, cutting them off from the outside world...IIRC, it was pretty central to both.

Or am I thinking of a different book?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Langree said:


> Ya, bad police work there.
> 
> She's playing the sap when it comes to big Jim.


She was oblivious to Duke's involvement, too.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Numb And Number2 said:


> This isn't a book forum. If you want to talk about a book then go to a book forum.


La-dee-daaaa


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

SleepyBob said:


> What's the title of the book, again? Is it "Under the Dome", too?


Yes, same name


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

philhu said:


> La-dee-daaaa


+1:up:


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I vaguely recall the book & TV show also both have in common a mysterious dome that encompasses a small town, cutting them off from the outside world...IIRC, it was pretty central to both.
> 
> Or am I thinking of a different book?


Yes, that pesky dome is also a shared element between the two - but so far the characters and some of the main plots couldn't be farther apart.

I know people here hate the book talk so I'll move back to the TV show. Hopefully they get on track now that the fight club lady is dead and Big Jim has Barbie on the run. Such potential, here's hoping the step it up going into the season finale.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

We book people like the shows to generally follow the book. Stephen King's The Stand was a well done as a mini-series. Another book I read in the past, "The Relic" was fantastic and had nothing in common with the screen adaptation. 

Regarding "The Dumb" I just wish the writers would step it up a bit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> We book people like the shows to generally follow the book.


Not always. I loved the book _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep_. When they turned it into the movie _Blade Runner_, they took liberties with it that are probably at a similar level to those taken here, and the movie was at least as good as the book.

Of course, there can be a difference between the liberties taken by a highly skilled and talented screenwriter with a deep respect for and understanding of the source material, and those taken by a room full of untrained monkeys flinging their feces...


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

laria said:


> This show is so bad it's making me reconsider reading the book that I bought months and months ago because everyone said it was so good.
> 
> I can't stop watching though. I need to find out what idiotic thing they are going to do next week.


Laria, you will enjoy the show more if you read the book. Yes the book is good.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

nickels said:


> I just started reading the book since the main plot is very interesting to me, not the bad dialog and nonsensical side stories IE the fight club. No spoilers and not going to go into a big discussion on it, but after only 50 pages it is clear the book and TV show have nothing in common except for the title and some character names.


You need to read more of the book, the writers of the show are using some of the plot line(s) from the book, just re-writing it for the show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not always. I loved the book Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep. When they turned it into the movie Blade Runner, they took liberties with it that are probably at a similar level to those taken here, and the movie was at least as good as the book.
> 
> Of course, there can be a difference between the liberties taken by a highly skilled and talented screenwriter with a deep respect for and understanding of the source material, and those taken by a room full of untrained monkeys flinging their feces...


A great example of diverging from the book with good results is Friday Night Lights (both the movie and the series). Rather than try to do a docudrama, they just wrote a new story.

Maybe, if they would have reenvisioned Dune, that would have been a good movie.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> This ain't no Shawshank Redemption that's for sure. These stupid but popular shows seem to be a recent trend. Revolution, The Following etc..
> 
> I don't mind it, at least it's sci fi and I don't need to read another S.K. 1000+ page book. Had my fill of his overwriting with 11-22-63.


You mean a trend that has been around for decades? The vast majority of all TV shows made could be considered "stupid".


----------

